# [solved] mc i pliterki

## Kurt Steiner

Czy ktoś wie jak naprawić wygląd mc, który po polonizacji (w/g zamieszczonego na tym forum HOWTO) rozpieprzyło jak by po nim stado dzikich świń przeszlo? Krzaki, krzaki wszędzie... gdzie niegdzie tylko polskie napisy widać. Jak możeci to powiedzcie jak zmienić pliki konfiguracyjne bo jak uruchamiam mc to mam totalny bajzel... I jak możecie to w miarę szczegółowo - nie jestem w tym za bardzo obcykany.

Z góry przepraszam, że nie przeszukałem forum, ale po wpisaniu "pliterki" i innych podobnych wywaliło mi tylko "No topics or posts met your search criteria", mimo, że kiedyś wywaliło tego od groma... Może też ktoś wie czemu? :Confused: Last edited by Kurt Steiner on Sat Jun 11, 2005 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Można jakoś odpolonizować konsole, zostawić spolonizowane X?

----------

## _troll_

ustaw sobie inna czcionke.

jakiej uzywasz? lat2a-16 czy lat2-16? czy jeszcze jakiejs innej?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## grzewho

na tekstowej konsoli fajnie wygląda czcionka terminus.

```
emerge media-fonts/terminus-font
```

i potem zmień w /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="ter-216f"
```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zmiana czcionki (na lat2a-16 czy ter-216f) nic nie pomogła. Domyślnie ustawina była lat2-16. 

Chyba na dodatek nieprecyzyjnie sie wyrazilem. Chodzi o to, że polskie napisy są (w miarę) ok, tylko z "grafiki" zrobila sie niezła abstrakcja! Np. zamiast | mam "aOa" (z daszkami na górze), albo inne pierdoły - w zależności od tego jaką czcionkę ustawię (jak bym wiedział jak zrobić print screena na konsoli to bym Wam pokazał  :Confused:  ). Zastanawiam się czy nie chodzi przypadkiem o "Wyświetlanie znaków.../Strone kodową wejściową/wyjściową", ale nie mogę jej zmienić. Może wiecie gdzie można to po prostu zmienić w pliku konfiguracyjnym. Obecnie jest ona ustawiona na CP 437. W konsoli w X jest ta sama ale wszystko wygląda ok.

Jak sądzicie? Pomóżcie, bo siwieję jak widzę tego MC...  :Sad: 

----------

## Gogiel

rc-update add consolefont default

----------

## Kurt Steiner

"rc-update add consolefont default" nic nie dało

ktoś wie jak zrobić print screena na konsoli tak żeby się go później dało obejrzeć na konsoli (bym Wam wtedy pokazał o co dokładnie chodzi)?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

sorki - obejrzeć w KDE...

----------

## arsen

khm, mogłeś wyedytować poprzedniego posta i dodać ten komentarz  :Smile: , a wracając do tematu

```

emerge fbgrab

```

i masz program do robienia shotów w konsoli.

----------

## Gogiel

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> "rc-update add consolefont default" nic nie dało
> 
> ktoś wie jak zrobić print screena na konsoli tak żeby się go później dało obejrzeć na konsoli (bym Wam wtedy pokazał o co dokładnie chodzi)?

 

A zrobiles reboot po tym czy nie?

----------

## grzewho

ale zrób tego screenshota po tym jak zmienisz czcionkę wg wyżej podanych wskazówek.

ot. @Gogiel - złoty medal za avatara !!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gogiel

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ot. @Gogiel - złoty medal za avatara !!! 

 

Rysiek roxi rulezem ;] :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Print screen:http://www.blahblob.webpark.pl (obrazek nr 1)

Zmiany czcionek niewiele dawały... Dalej była abstrakcja tylko, różniła się małymi szczegółami...  :Sad: Last edited by Kurt Steiner on Sat Apr 23, 2005 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

pokaż z jakimi flagami USE masz skompilowane:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-misc/mc
> 
> sys-libs/ncurses
> ...

 

a potem pokaż wynik:

```

cat /etc/rc.conf

```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

```

bash-2.05b# genlop -i app-misc/mc

   ...

   USE="gpm nls samba ncurses X slang unicode"

   ...

```

```

bash-2.05b# genlop -i sys-libs/ncurses

   ...

   USE="gpm -build -bootstrap -debug -doc -uclibc -unicode -nocxx"

   ...

 
```

rc.conf:

```

KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CLOCK="etc/localtime"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

XSESSION="kde-3.3.2"

```

----------

## arsen

masz ncurses bez unicode a mc z unicode, jak nie chcesz unicode dodaj -unicode do flag USE w make.conf i przekompiluj jeszcze raz mc, a najlepiej wykonując:

```

emerge --newuse world

```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

No dobra a jak chcę mieć unicode? Emergnąłem ncurses z unicodem, ale nadal jest to samo...

----------

## arsen

trzeba wtedy jeszcze usatwić unicode

w /etc/rc.conf

```

UNICODE="yes"

```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

nic nie dało, bawiłem się jeszcze nieco ustawieniami w ~.mc/ini ale to też nic nie dało...  :Crying or Very sad:  Przekompilowałem też ncurses i mc oba z flagami ustawionymi na unicoda...

A może trzeba pogrzebać w plikach konfiguracyjnych ncurses? Tylko gdzie one są....  :Confused:  i jak to zrobić żeby gorzej nie spieprzyć?  :Confused: 

----------

## arsen

No to od początku:

"-unicode" do USE w make.conf

następnie

```

emerge --newuse world 

```

w /etc/rc.conf

```

UNICODE="no"

```

pokaż wynik polecenia

```

locale -a

```

jeśli znajdziesz tam między innymi:

```

pl_PL

pl_PL.iso88592

```

to zrób:

```

localedef -ci pl_PL -f ISO_8859-2 pl_PL

```

Przeładuj odpowiednie usługi lub odpal ponownie system, powinno działać.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

```

bash-2.05b# emerge --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

...

 * Remerging ncurses without unicode in USE flags will break your system.

 * For more information see bug #78313.

 * If you still want continue set COMPILE_NCURSES variable to TRUE.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r5 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 24, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

i co teraz? :Sad: 

----------

## arsen

```

export COMPILE_NCURSES="true" 

```

i jedziesz dalej  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

yhmmm.... Tylko gdzie ja mam to wpisać? Bo jak to wpisuje na konsoli przed, po, nad, czy pod i jeszcze jak się tylko da to wywala mi albo błędy, albo mnie olewa...  :Sad:  Jak to wpisuję do make.conf to to samo (jak wpisuję bez export to mnie olewa a jak z export to się pluje an temat =, ale jak mu to = usunę to nadal się na jego temat pluje  :Confused:  )... I bądź tu człowieku mądry...

Arsen szczerze Cię podziwiam za wyrozumiałość dla mojego lamerstwa  :Very Happy:   (ale pisz trochę bardziej... jak dla lamera...  :Smile:   thx  :Smile:  )...

----------

## arsen

Wpisz to w konsoli przed instalacją, jeśli masz po tym poleceniu bład to go wklej bo nie wiem o co chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

```

bash-2.05b# export COMPILE_NCURSES="true"

bash-2.05b# emerge --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 4) sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r5 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ncurses-5.4-r6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ncurses-8.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ncurses-5.4-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ncurses-8.1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ncurses-5.4-xterm.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xterm-debian.ti

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ncurses-5.4-share-sed.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ncurses-5.4-r5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ncurses-5.4-r6

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ncurses-5.4.tar.gz

 * Remerging ncurses without unicode in USE flags will break your system.

 * For more information see bug #78313.

 * If you still want continue set COMPILE_NCURSES variable to TRUE.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r5 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 24, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

czyli to po prostu nic nie zmienia...  :Sad: 

----------

## arsen

hmm, dziwne, ale może inaczej teraz....

jesli nie masz w systemie 

```

app-portage/gentoolkit

```

to zainstaluj, a następnie:

```

ln -sf /lib/libncurses.so.5 /lib/libncursesw.so.5

revdep-rebuild --soname libncursesw.so.5

rm /lib/libncursesw.so.5

```

i zobacz czy pomogło.

----------

## szolek

Ahoj! 

Piersze to musze przyznać fajny zrzut. Bardzo mi sie przypomniała fedora po której już przestałem tęsknić  :Smile: .

Za to chyba odpowiedzialna jest konfiguracja kernela:

>File systems

->Native Language Susport

no i tutaj mam tylko  

<*> Codepage 852 ( Central/Estern Europe )

<*> Windows CP1250 ( Slavic/Central Europe) //może i po holere ale mam

<*> NLS ISO 8859-2 (Latin 2; Slavic/Central Europe) // to myśle że Tobie pomoże

oczywiście rc.conf mam tak:

KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

No i mc chodzi jak nakazano polskie znaki i bez krzaków.

Spróbnij z kernelem i nie zapomnij o reboocie.

Pozdro

----------

## wiktorw

Mnie mc z ncurses nie chciał poprawnie odtwarzać ekranu "pod spodem" po naciśnięciu <Ctrl+O>.

Natomiast slang jak najbardziej rozwiązał problem. Stało się więc tak, że mam USE="ncurses slang",

ale jest linia "app-misc/mc -ncurses" w pliku /etc/portage/package.use

Dodam tylko, że jeśli było -ncurses -slang dla mc, to się kompilował, ale koszmarnie wyglądał.

Nie było to jednak związane z Unicode - które mam włączone, używam i potrzebuję.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

No więc... Proponowane przez Was zmiany odniosły następujące rezultaty: www.blahblob.webpark.pl (obrazek numer 2).

   Pomogło przekomliowanie wszystkiego bez unicoda (taa, wkońcu się udało  :Smile:   - trzeba było wpisać: export COMPILE_NCURSE="TRUE" a nie: export COMPILE_NCURSES="true"  :Very Happy:  ) - teraz się przynajmniej za pomocą tego da pracować (mimo, że to i tak bardziej przypomina dzieło sztuki współczesnej...  :Confused:  ). Dodanie slang i utworzenie /etc/portage/package.use i wpisanie "app-misc/mc -ncurses" i przekompilowanie mc nic nie zmieniło, tak samo jak przekompilowanie jądra i zmiany w rc.conf...  :Sad: 

   Ciągle np. nie mogę zmienić strony kodowej bo okienko od tego szybciej znika niż się pojawia...

   I jak sie przyjrzycie drugiemu zrzutowi:

```
*** err [lib/liblow.c(329)]:
```

wcześniej tego nie było. Co to oznacza?  :Confused: 

Słowem - ciągle lipa, mniejsza, ale lipa...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Piecia

```
COMPILE_NCURSES="true" emerge --newuse world
```

ogólnie też tak można

zmienna="wartość" polecenie

edit:

Cobym dodał od siebie w make.conf mam unicode, mc i ncurses z unicodem ale w locale (pl_PL) i rc.conf mam ustawione na brak unicode, ale i tak pliterki są pod mc.

Jeszcze jedno, raz miałem taki przypadek że brakowało mi pewnych bibliotek libncurses*, ale na drugim kopmuterze były one i w tym przypadku wystarczyło u mnie ponownie skompilować ncurses.(poszukaj ew. podbnie brzmiącą bibliotekę i "dolinkuj do niej odpowiednią nazwę")

----------

## Piecia

Spróbuj może ~x86 ncurses, mi pomogło

----------

## Kurt Steiner

No tak... Wielki problem i jak zwykle proste rozwiązanie...  :Embarassed: 

   Podczas poprzednich prób naprawy tyle nazmieniałem w systemie, że w końcu zacząłęło mi sie to wszystko plątać... Przywróciłem siobie więc system, z czasów po polonizacji (czyli do pierwotnego bajzlu w mc...). I poprostu w 99locale zamiast 

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

 ustawiłem 

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL"
```

  :Laughing: 

W USE mam unicode, w kernelu też (jako moduł).

O ile pamiętam to wcześniej też zmieniałem LC_ALL w 99locale na pl_PL, ale widocznie coś jeszcze innego po drodze napieprzylem i nie zadziałalo tak jak powinno...

Teraz mc wygląda po prostu bosko!  :Very Happy: 

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc!  :Very Happy: 

----------

